# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  يوست للعزابة فقط ( الناس الدقسو ما معانا )

## عجبكو

*سلام عزابتنا الحلوين البوست الفات كنا ان و خالد عيساوي بس اليوم دايرين نمرق بطاقات العزابة (مش الناس مرقت بطاقات العضوية ) المهم هسي اتفضلوا عصير و بعدين نتفاهم 



*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*عرف العزابة ؟
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*جوة الجك
سجل يا فردة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

جوة الجك
سجل يا فردة






خلاص يا مان بس اجدع ليك صورة عشان نختها ليك في البطاقة ( انا جادي انشاء الله صورة العجب ههههههههههههههه) ولا اقول ليك انسي انا بتصرف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرشيد
					

عرف العزابة ؟





شنو يا دكتور من البدية كده اسئلة كدي اشرب العصير ده امشي  اطلع بطاقة مايقومابي واجيك
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا عاوز فتة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بطاقة مايقومابي 



*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا عاوز فتة






تاني انت مع الفته يا فردة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا عاوز فتة





هاك ليها بس ما تعمل جوطة واكل بالراحة 


http://center.jeddahbikers.com/download.php?img=451355
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

شنو يا دكتور من البدية كده اسئلة كدي اشرب العصير ده امشي  اطلع بطاقة مايقومابي واجيك



خلاس جيب العصير يا عجبكو  و جيب لي بطاقتي معاك بالمرة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيزر
					

عذابة ايه ياجامد





:ZZWHIP::ZZWHIP::ZZWHIP:


سيزر يا فردة قبال ما نبدا العداوة اتخارج من البوست ده 

:busted_cop:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 انا طلبتها  عشان الموضوع بتاع الصوره الشخشية




هههههههههههههه :111:







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

  يا مدير في واحد من الدقسو جا ناطي وبدون مقدمات بتكلم في العزابة نوضبو ولا 
نخليهو ليك ...؟؟!!؟





اديناهو انزار لو ما اتخارج بتصرف :hellocv4:



انت خليك قريب بس :022:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*:1 (30):





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيزر
					

عذابة ايه ياجامد



 

:1 (30):           :1 (30):                 :1 (30):          :1 (30):     




لا يا اسلي البوست دا ممنوع من الصرف للداقسييييييين
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

:1 (30):     



:1 (30):           :1 (30):                 :1 (30):          :1 (30):     




لا يا اسلي البوست دا ممنوع من الصرف للداقسييييييين






ايوة كده يا فردة و لو استمريت كده حنضمك قريبا للجنة العزابة الكبار :049:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

ايوة كده يا فردة و لو استمريت كده حنضمك قريبا للجنة العزابة الكبار :049:



 


احم احم احم ... الله اكبر 
ما بخلي ليك داقس اجي بي جاي !!!والا اوضبو هم دقسو تاني مالم معانا؟؟؟
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

احم احم احم ... الله اكبر 
ما بخلي ليك داقس اجي بي جاي !!!والا اوضبو هم دقسو تاني مالم معانا؟؟؟





خلاص اتفقنا :049:
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بطاقتي وين يا عجبكو ولا نحنا مع الدقسو؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مناوي

*  يا امام بطاقتك قاعده فتشها في صفحة عشرة
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

  يا امام بطاقتك قاعده فتشها في صفحة عشرة




مشكور ياحبوب ...... بس كانت في الصفحة تسعة
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*واوووو انا داخل غلط فى غلط
*

----------


## مناوي

*  اتخارج طوالي عشان ما نعمل ليك حظر؟؟؟؟ 
واذا عزابي اتفضل طوالي واكتب طلب لنيل البطاقة 
بعدين بنجاملك في الرسوووووووم ههههههههههه..
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

واوووو انا داخل غلط فى غلط



 



    انتا مارف لون العزابة الزعماء معقوووولة بي لون 
الجلفوووط طوالي امرق فوت تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

مشكوووور يا عجبكو ...

بس عندي طلب صغير ... أسحب بطاقة خالد عيساوي لأنه متزوج وعنده 8 بنات ...



لحقت صلاح ادريس خلاص :562:






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...



عندك كلام تاني ؟؟؟  :mig001:



انا كنت خايف علي نفسياتك بس
اصلها كانت عاملة :evil2:






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

بما انو جاتنا شكوي في عيساوي سننظر في الامر مع لجنة كبار العزابة هههههههههههههههه



:error:





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

يحيا العدل ... :111:



اللجنة فيها عجبكو بس وعجبكو عارفني
 بس جاملك ساكت eisawi
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

بطاقتي وين يا عجبكو ولا نحنا مع الدقسو؟؟؟؟؟



والله يا امام مرقناها ليك من بدري ياخ ههههههههههههه








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

  يا امام بطاقتك قاعده فتشها في صفحة عشرة



ايوة كده يا مناوي يا معلم خلاص يا زول حرررررررررم انت معانا في اللجنة و مبروك علينا :54685:








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

واوووو انا داخل غلط فى غلط




والله مشتاقون يا قلب وانت سيد بيت خش ساااكت خلينا نتذكر ايام زمان بس اعمل حساب جنابو مناوي ده :21:







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

  اتخارج طوالي عشان ما نعمل ليك حظر؟؟؟؟ 
واذا عزابي اتفضل طوالي واكتب طلب لنيل البطاقة 
بعدين بنجاملك في الرسوووووووم ههههههههههه..









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

    انتا مارف لون العزابة الزعماء معقوووولة بي لون 
الجلفوووط طوالي امرق فوت تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ 





ايوة كده :1 (7): ههههههههههههههههههههه







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

لحقت صلاح ادريس خلاص :562:

انا كنت خايف علي نفسياتك بس
اصلها كانت عاملة :evil2:

:error:

اللجنة فيها عجبكو بس وعجبكو عارفني
 بس جاملك ساكت eisawi





ههههههههههههههههههههه شنو يا عيساوي دايرني اكشف ليك اللجنة ابييييييييت بس انت خليك كده :54685:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					


ههههههههههههههههههههه شنو يا عيساوي دايرني اكشف ليك اللجنة ابييييييييت بس انت خليك كده :54685:



والله انا عرفت منهم مناوي (عضو جديد ) 
..لقيتني كيف :mig001:
بعدين:secret: انا مابشرب :54685:
ما عارفني بحب الفتة انا ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

والله انا عرفت منهم مناوي (عضو جديد ) 
..لقيتني كيف :mig001:
بعدين:secret: انا مابشرب :54685:
ما عارفني بحب الفتة انا ههههههههههههههه






مناوي ده ما كشفنا مخصوص عشان يدير البوست معاي هههههههههههههههههه :yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h

وبعدين الناس الكبار بيشتغلو في صمت :016:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

مناوي ده ما كشفنا مخصوص عشان يدير البوست معاي هههههههههههههههههه :yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h

وبعدين الناس الكبار بيشتغلو في صمت :016:



طيب كشفت روحك لييييييييييييييه ؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

طيب كشفت روحك لييييييييييييييه ؟





ما عشان اتعامل معاكم :hdown:
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الي الامام ثورة ثورة
0000000000000000
يا عزابة المنبر اتحدوا
نحن من خلفكم نشد
من ازركم وندفركم دفر


*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

الي الامام ثورة ثورة
0000000000000000
يا عزابة المنبر اتحدوا
نحن من خلفكم نشد
من ازركم وندفركم دفر








الله اكبر ايوة كده يا ريد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قالو ليا بتسجر
وكمان بقيت بتسف
اوعى من القزازة
واوعى اوعى بكرة بتلف


مسروووووووووووق من مصعب الجاك في الفيس حصريا للعزابة خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*حصريا للعزابة 

فضائح الهلال:
 :
قصة الخمسات مع الهلال :-
1/عام 1999 خماسية من الوحدة صنعاء اليمني 
2/ عام 1999 خماسية من الترجي التونسي
3/ عام 2000 خماسية من شباب بلوزداد الجزائري
4/ عام 2000 خماسية من الفيصلي الاردني
5/ عام 2005 خماسية من الترجي التونسي
6/ عام 2006 خماسية من الرجاء المغربي
7/ عام 2009 خماسية من مازيمبي الكنغولي
**********************************
بالاضافة الي الاربعات:
1/ عام 2000 من الاهلي السعودي 
2/ عام 2003 من غزل المحلة المصري
3/ عام 2004 من الرينجز
4/ عام 2008 من انيمبا النيجيري
***********************
بالاضافة الي الستات:
1/6 عام 2003 من الترجي التونسي 
***********************
بالاضافة الي السبعات:
1/ عام 2004 من المقاولون العرب المصري
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بطاقة مرتضي 


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

بطاقة مرتضي 





 مشكوووووووووووووووووووور  الرائع عجبكو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور  الرائع عجبكو



لا شكر علي واجب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 1 ( الأعضاء 1 والزوار 0) 
‏عجبكو



بما انو اليوم مافي عزابة انا زاتي ماشي ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

حصريا للعزابة 

فضائح الهلال:
:
قصة الخمسات مع الهلال :-
1/عام 1999 خماسية من الوحدة صنعاء اليمني 
2/ عام 1999 خماسية من الترجي التونسي
3/ عام 2000 خماسية من شباب بلوزداد الجزائري
4/ عام 2000 خماسية من الفيصلي الاردني
5/ عام 2005 خماسية من الترجي التونسي
6/ عام 2006 خماسية من الرجاء المغربي
7/ عام 2009 خماسية من مازيمبي الكنغولي
**********************************
بالاضافة الي الاربعات:
1/ عام 2000 من الاهلي السعودي 
2/ عام 2003 من غزل المحلة المصري
3/ عام 2004 من الرينجز
4/ عام 2008 من انيمبا النيجيري
***********************
بالاضافة الي الستات:
1/6 عام 2003 من الترجي التونسي 
***********************
بالاضافة الي السبعات:
1/ عام 2004 من المقاولون العرب المصري



 


  دي انجازات محمولة جوا 
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

والله يا امام مرقناها ليك من بدري ياخ ههههههههههههه


 الراجل دا بكون احوص خلي بالك 



ايوة كده يا مناوي يا معلم خلاص يا زول حرررررررررم انت معانا في اللجنة و مبروك علينا :54685:


:ANSmile06:             :ANSmile06:                     :ANSmile06:                      :ANSmile06: 


مبرررررررررروك للعزابة كلهم ....:ANSmile06:




والله مشتاقون يا قلب وانت سيد بيت خش ساااكت خلينا نتذكر ايام زمان بس اعمل حساب جنابو مناوي ده :21:

 الشوووووووق والريييييييييد 





ايوة كده :1 (7): ههههههههههههههههههههه


 :hhheeeart4:                    :hhheeeart4:                :hhheeeart4:


ههههههههههههههههههههه شنو يا عيساوي دايرني اكشف ليك اللجنة ابييييييييت بس انت خليك كده :54685:



   شيشاني من الدرجة الاولي ولا الثانية
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

والله انا عرفت منهم مناوي (عضو جديد ) 
..لقيتني كيف :mig001:
بعدين:secret: انا مابشرب :54685:
ما عارفني بحب الفتة انا ههههههههههههههه



 

(عضو جديد ) اصيل نشيط ومميز 
          هههههههههههههههه 
  قلت لي بتحب الفتة (فتة ام تووووووم )
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

حصريا للعزابة 

فضائح الهلال:
 :
قصة الخمسات مع الهلال :-
1/عام 1999 خماسية من الوحدة صنعاء اليمني 
2/ عام 1999 خماسية من الترجي التونسي
3/ عام 2000 خماسية من شباب بلوزداد الجزائري
4/ عام 2000 خماسية من الفيصلي الاردني
5/ عام 2005 خماسية من الترجي التونسي
6/ عام 2006 خماسية من الرجاء المغربي
7/ عام 2009 خماسية من مازيمبي الكنغولي
**********************************
بالاضافة الي الاربعات:
1/ عام 2000 من الاهلي السعودي 
2/ عام 2003 من غزل المحلة المصري
3/ عام 2004 من الرينجز
4/ عام 2008 من انيمبا النيجيري
***********************
بالاضافة الي الستات:
1/6 عام 2003 من الترجي التونسي 
***********************
بالاضافة الي السبعات:
1/ عام 2004 من المقاولون العرب المصري



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
دا علاقتو شنو بي العزابة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
دا علاقتو شنو بي العزابة




عشان نحرك ليكم البوست و يكون للعزابة حاجات ما عند الناس فهمت يا بتاع الفته
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

بما انو انت كترتها معانا قررت اللجنة العليا للعزابة في المنبر بدء العداوة :zxcv23::comeandgetsome:








هههاااااااااااي

دي بالغت فيها ...

بس لو ختيت ليه الصورة دي تكون ما قصرت ...


*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

هههاااااااااااي

دي بالغت فيها ...

بس لو ختيت ليه الصورة دي تكون ما قصرت ...








جدا يا عزو هسي صورة نعدلو :049:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بطاقة ود البقعة بعد التعديل كما طلبها عزو 



*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

بطاقة ود البقعة بعد التعديل كما طلبها عزو 







تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ ...

كورنر :
تاني بتجو ... التـــــــــــــــــــوبة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ ...

كورنر :
تاني بتجو ... التـــــــــــــــــــوبة





تاني ما بتشوفو والله :zxcv23:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*العزابة مشيتو وين ...

الليلة أنا جايب معاي معسل أصلي .. يا عجبكو طلع الشيشة ...

*

----------


## عجبكو

*الشيشة قاعدة ياهو دي وكمان لنفرين انا وانت الناس الباقين غايبين و الله فاقد مناوي هههههههههههه 





تخريمة 

المعسل لازم يكون فاخر الجراك مامعانا ما تخاف الفاخر بي خمسة ونص جيبو وتعال
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*عزابة الهند كيف معاكم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

عزابة الهند كيف معاكم





والله مافي مشكلة مش في النهاية عزابة 


تخريمة 

انت في الهند ولسه عزابي :54685:
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*سلاااام
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*حضرنا ولم نجدكم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

عشان نحرك ليكم البوست و يكون للعزابة حاجات ما عند الناس فهمت يا بتاع الفته



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ااااي يا بتاع :54685::54685::54685:eisawi
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساكواها
					

حضرنا ولم نجدكم



 قاعدييين eisawi
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*يا عجبكو  .........................................ألحق 




































عنوان البوست غلط 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*سلام لكل العزابة ليله سعيدة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الشيشة قاعدة ياهو دي وكمان لنفرين انا وانت الناس الباقين غايبين و الله فاقد مناوي هههههههههههه 





تخريمة 

المعسل لازم يكون فاخر الجراك مامعانا ما تخاف الفاخر بي خمسة ونص جيبو وتعال




لكن لقيتك خطير يا عجبكو عارف الأسعار والماركات ...

كورنر :
سلامة نظرك الشيشة الجبتها دي لي 3 ما لي 2 ... 
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

عزابة الهند كيف معاكم



حبابك يا زعيـــــم ... بس ماتنسي تجيب لينا معاك حاجة من الهند إن شاء الله جاموسة ...
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

لكن لقيتك خطير يا عجبكو عارف الأسعار والماركات ...

كورنر :
سلامة نظرك الشيشة الجبتها دي لي 3 ما لي 2 ... 





والله يا عزو هي حاليا جاهزه لي  2 والواحده القاعدة في الطربيزة حقة مناوي لمن اجي 



مالك يا عزو عايز تصعبها هسي جبت الفاخر ولا لا :hellocv4:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا عزو عدل عنوان البوست شايفو في غلط في الحروف ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

حبابك يا زعيـــــم ... بس ماتنسي تجيب لينا معاك حاجة من الهند إن شاء الله جاموسة ...





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


:004:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

والله يا عزو هي حاليا جاهزه لي  2 والواحده القاعدة في الطربيزة حقة مناوي لمن اجي 



مالك يا عزو عايز تصعبها هسي جبت الفاخر ولا لا :hellocv4:



مناوي هسي بكون في سابع نومة ...

كدي تاوق في الحوش لأنه الزول ده مرات بكون نايم جنب الزير ...

كورنر :
المعسل الفاخر قاعد وجاهز للفشط ...
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

مناوي هسي بكون في سابع نومة ...

كدي تاوق في الحوش لأنه الزول ده مرات بكون نايم جنب الزير ...

كورنر :
المعسل الفاخر قاعد وجاهز للفشط ...





والله بكون نائم بالجد اليوم ده نهائي ما خش المنبر ههههههههههه


رد الكونر 

اه والله مافي كلام جيبو خلينا نشفط حبة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا معشر العزابة 
جيناكم زيارة 
ممكن 
ولا نتخارج
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بالمناسبة يا عزو معسلك لو ما زي ده ما بينفع 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

يا معشر العزابة 
جيناكم زيارة 
ممكن 
ولا نتخارج





هلا وغلا
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*اووووووو الليلة سهرتكم لامة هههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد مريخ
					

اووووووو الليلة سهرتكم لامة هههههه





قوول ماشاء الله :016:
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

بالمناسبة يا عزو معسلك لو ما زي ده ما بينفع 






معسل ولا طحنية ؟؟
 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

معسل ولا طحنية ؟؟
 





معسل فاااااااااااااااااخر يا مان :yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*salam ya azaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaba
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

بالمناسبة يا عزو معسلك لو ما زي ده ما بينفع 





أفووووو ده كلامك ... كدي عاين للحجر ده وأديني رأيك ...


*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

يا معشر العزابة 
جيناكم زيارة 
ممكن 
ولا نتخارج



يا هلا ويا مرحب ...

يا عجبكو جيب الإبريق غسل لي عمك ...

كورنر :
يا حليل البرنسيسة كانت زمان بتعمل لينا الشاي ...
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

يا هلا ويا مرحب ...

يا عجبكو جيب الإبريق غسل لي عمك ...

كورنر :
يا حليل البرنسيسة كانت زمان بتعمل لينا الشاي ...








الابريق جاهز اليتفضل بس و يا عزو البرنسيسة جات و قالت دايره تتذكر ايام زمان دايره بطاقة و انا قطعتو معاها ناشف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

أفووووو ده كلامك ... كدي عاين للحجر ده وأديني رأيك ...






لا لا مافي اي كلام حجرك عجيييييييييييييب خخخخخخخخخخ eisawi
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الابريق جاهز اليتفضل بس و يا عزو البرنسيسة جات و قالت دايره تتذكر ايام زمان دايره بطاقة و انا قطعتو معاها ناشف



أقطعو معاها 60 صفر وعلي مسئوليتي ... في زول قال ليها تضيع مستقبلها وتعرس ...
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الابريق جاهز اليتفضل بس و يا عزو البرنسيسة جات و قالت دايره تتذكر ايام زمان دايره بطاقة و انا قطعتو معاها ناشف



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تسوي ليكم الشاي بدري وتختو ليكم وتمشي
الحسنة في ال..... ذي الشرا في القندول
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

حبابك يا زعيـــــم ... بس ماتنسي تجيب لينا معاك حاجة من الهند إن شاء الله جاموسة ...



جاموسة دي ما بتجاسف ... لكن صندل معسل هندي فااااخر جدا جدا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*فووووووووووووووووووووق يا عزابة 
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*فووووووووووووووووووووق



فوووووق 
لمن بهناك زاااااااااااااااااااااااااطو



أرح ادينا بطاقتنا 
وبعديها نحتو قرض للصباح
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*نكت البؤست دا من وين ياعزابي 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ما بتقبلوا عضوية شرفية ؟؟
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

ما بتقبلوا عضوية شرفية ؟؟



نهئ نهئ نهئ 
اوعا تكون من الداقسين تهئ تهئ تهئ
*

----------


## ابولين

*بس تموتوا مغص يا العزابة00
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ابو لين من غير مطرود اتفضل هههههههههههههههههه
*

----------

